
Libretro/RetroArch – Hacker vandalised buildbot and GitHub organization - libretro
https://www.libretro.com/index.php/hacker-vandalised-our-buildbot-and-github-organization/
======
joemazerino
Hate to ask but is there is an idea on attribution? Considering that the
attack is called premeditated I doubt it would be marauding skiddies.

------
greatgib
Just a reminder that such an issue of erased history would not have happened
with SVN..

~~~
f00zz
Not really erased, maintainers must have a local copy of the history and can
just force push

